# FusionIO card



## Mussolini (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello all,

Does anyone here had some experience with the FusionIO cards on FreeBSD ?
I have a 80GB ioExtreme card and would like to use as ZFS cache, but I can't see it under /dev.
Is that possible to get this working on FreeBSD or I just trying to do something impossible ?


Thanks in advance.

Best


----------



## julian@ (Aug 28, 2012)

Mussolini said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone here had some experience with the FusionIO cards on FreeBSD ?
> I have a 80GB ioExtreme card and would like to use as ZFS cache, but I can't see it under /dev.
> ...


While the FIO driver is not "officially" supported for that card and FreeBSD, it does exist and I can help you give it a try. Contact me directly.

julian at freebsd.org


----------



## ndotn (Aug 29, 2012)

Mussolini said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone here had some experience with the FusionIO cards on FreeBSD ?
> I have a 80GB ioExtreme card and would like to use as ZFS cache, but I can't see it under /dev.
> ...



Last I heard, the Fusion-IO driver for FreeBSD is not open source. That means you will only get the level of support the vendor is willing to provide. You might want to thoroughly verify availability and support costs before making your purchase.


----------



## Mussolini (Aug 29, 2012)

ndotn said:
			
		

> Last I heard, the Fusion-IO driver for FreeBSD is not open source. That means you will only get the level of support the vendor is willing to provide. You might want to thoroughly verify availability and support costs before making your purchase.



You mean that I must pay the FusionIO support in order to get the FreeBSD drivers ?


----------



## ndotn (Aug 29, 2012)

Mussolini said:
			
		

> You mean that I must pay the FusionIO support in order to get the FreeBSD drivers ?



IIUC, you have to have a support contract, through them or an intermediate vendor, to retain access to their downloads area. That would make it a recurring cost.


----------



## Mussolini (Aug 31, 2012)

ndotn said:
			
		

> IIUC, you have to have a support contract, through them or an intermediate vendor, to retain access to their downloads area. That would make it a recurring cost.



Hummm, that's interesting.
So, lets see what I can get from the support.


Thank you very much for your support.


Best


----------

